# Is it undesirable to have paint on embossing?



## MisterSilverSearcher (Feb 28, 2013)

I recently bought an amber bottle and wonder if it's alright that it's embossing painted. I almost never come across painted embossing. If so, what paint is not harmful to a bottle's value?
 Thanks!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey Mister. It shouldn't affect the value much but I personally don't like it and I don't want to have to remove it from anything I buy. So, in my opinion, don't do it. Others disagree.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't like it either, just matter of opinion I think.


----------



## epackage (Mar 1, 2013)

It doesn't harm the bottles or their value at all and should come off with a little nail polish remover, it can really make a bottles embossing stand out and it looks nice if done right. Here are 5 that I have shown with and without paint...


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 1, 2013)

Jim, those look a lot better than the ones I have seen..... If they are not painted well, they look horrible.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 1, 2013)

Not even close for me E. I like the unpainted versions way way better.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 1, 2013)

To each his own. Some like it and some don't. I personally don't like it. I tend to stay away from Ebay bottles with paint because Im worried that they maybe painted because of weak embossing.


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice! What did you use to paint them?


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Not even close for me E. I like the unpainted versions way way better.


 I don't disagree Bob, but I find if the bottles aren't in a window or they aren't lit from behind they just look like colored glass and it's impossible to tell what the mbossing is. Since it does no harm I'm not against it...[]


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MisterSilverSearcher
> 
> Nice! What did you use to paint them?


 Elmer's paint sticks, they come in assorted sizes and colors at big name craft stores...


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 2, 2013)

> *I tend to stay away from Ebay bottles with paint because Im worried that they maybe painted because of weak embossing.*


 
*Now I wish everyone listing on ebay would paint and THEN IT WOULD ALL BE MINE!!!!!!!!
BWAAA HAAA HAAA HAAA!*

 [sm=thumbup.gif] [] [&o] [8|] [:-] [X(] [] [>:] [:'(] [] [] [&:] [] [8D] [] [sm=tongue.gif][sm=kiss.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## ratbastard (Mar 6, 2013)

i don't like the paint because it's not original to the bottle


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ratbastard
> 
> i don't like the paint because it's not original to the bottle


 It's not permanent and makes the embossing really stand out in badly lit areas, I only did it to show the difference in the bottles with and without...


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 6, 2013)

it does not matter to me . i will buy the bottle with paint without paint . heck i still like my girlfriend with makeup,  without make up  does not matter  to me .dirt in bottle / clean bottle . if it something i like a lot. a damaged one will do . sometimes another one never comes around


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 6, 2013)

> *heck i still like my girlfriend with makeup*


 
*PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  UncleBruce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hahaha []


----------



## Dansalata (Mar 8, 2013)

GOOD ONE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 8, 2013)

back when I use to watch bottles on ebay I liked the the ones that were painted, you could make out all of the embossing, a lot os sellers could not take a good pic if their life depended on it. What I liked about some of the sellers that did it would post a comment that it was done for photographic purposes only and if the winner wanted it removed he would do it before shipping seems it covers both sides.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2013)

Painted embossing on dark glass makes sense to me, those are notoriously difficult to photograph and appreciate on a shelf. Paint on aqua just isn't justifiable imo..


----------



## epackage (Mar 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Painted embossing on dark glass makes sense to me, those are notoriously difficult to photograph and appreciate on a shelf. Paint on aqua just isn't justifiable imo..


 Well put Chuckles!


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 8, 2013)

My self I like things to be all natural, here is one I bought about 10 years ago. I just never got around to even attempt to remove it.


----------

